# Impossible de graver mes DVD-RW...



## yul (12 Mars 2005)

Salut
Je viens juste de changer le graveur de DVD de mon iMac G4, par un DVR 108 de chez pionner, il a l'air de fonctionner correctement avec le CDR et les DVD-R, mais impossible de graver mes CDRW et mes DVDRW. Quelqu'un a t-il déjà eu se problème, et surtout comment faire pour palier à mon soucis??? J'utilise le logiciel Patchburn 3...


----------



## Apca (12 Mars 2005)

T'es sur quel OS ?


----------



## ThiGre (12 Mars 2005)

yul a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> Je viens juste de changer le graveur de DVD de mon iMac G4, par un DVR 108 de chez pionner, il a l'air de fonctionner correctement avec le CDR et les DVD-R, mais impossible de graver mes CDRW et mes DVDRW. Quelqu'un a t-il déjà eu se problème, et surtout comment faire pour palier à mon soucis??? J'utilise le logiciel Patchburn 3...



Et pour graver t'utilises quoi ? Comme dit avant t'as quelle version du système ?
As-tu essayé avec Toast ?
Avec un peu plus d'infos on pourra peut-être mieux t'aider


----------



## yul (12 Mars 2005)

Je tourne sous Mac OX 10.3.8, et le problème de gravage se produit avec Toast Titanium 6...


----------



## MarcMame (12 Mars 2005)

Gravure, pas gravage....

Que dit Toast lorsque tu inseres un DVD-RW dans le graveur ? (fait un pomme + I)


----------



## yul (12 Mars 2005)

Voici le message d'erreur que j'obtiens au début du gravage :


----------



## yul (12 Mars 2005)

MarcMame lorsque je fais un Pomme + I, j'obtient ceci :


----------



## MarcMame (12 Mars 2005)

yul a dit:
			
		

> Voici le message d'erreur que j'obtiens au début du gravage


On ne dit pas gravage mais GRAVURE.
2nde édition. :rateau: 


2 possibilitées :
- Ton disque DV-RW n'est pas de bonne qualité ou rayé.
- Ton disque dur n'est pas assez rapide ou trop fragmenté.

Essaye de graver en 1x au lieu de 2x si tu ne l'as pas déjà fait.


----------



## yul (12 Mars 2005)

Ok j'essaie,et mes disques sont neufs. Ce sont des TDK-RW. Voici le dernier message recu aprés un échec de gravure:


----------



## hemes (12 Mars 2005)

Je ne savais le mac à ce point inbibé de soleil dans ses messages d'erreurs...


----------



## yul (12 Mars 2005)

J'ai essayé une gravure en 1X et 2 X, c'est pareil. De plus, aprés un échec de gravure je retrouve deux disques DVDRW sur mon bureau, comme ceci :


----------



## Apca (12 Mars 2005)

yul a dit:
			
		

> J'ai essayé une gravure en 1X et 2 X, c'est pareil. De plus, aprés un échec de gravure je retrouve deux disques DVDRW sur mon bureau, comme ceci :



CA m'arrive aussi de temps en temps, ce que je fait c'est j'en éjecte un (j'ouvre le tiroir du mac) Et pendant qu'il est ouvert, je fait un clique droit sur l'autre disque et je met "éjecter"


----------



## Apca (12 Mars 2005)

Sinon, essaye de bien avoir la dernière version de patchburn ou bien regarde qu'il te reste assez d'espace (disque dur) de libre...


----------



## MarcMame (12 Mars 2005)

Le message d'erreur intervient tout de suite au lancement de la gravure ou pendant qu'il grave ?
Est ce que tu effaces bien le DVD-RW avant de réessayer ? Peut-être que la première initialisation s'est mal passée ?


----------



## MarcMame (12 Mars 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, essaye de bien avoir la dernière version de patchburn


Patchburn n'a aucune influence sur Toast.


----------



## yul (12 Mars 2005)

Le problème arrive dès le début de la gravure, et j'efface le DVDRW à chaque fois avec l'utilitaire disque d' Apple ...


----------



## yul (12 Mars 2005)

Voici mes réglages dans PatchBurn 3 :


----------



## Apca (12 Mars 2005)

C'est bizarre, ce graveur fonctionne très bien sur mon G5  :mouais:


----------



## yul (12 Mars 2005)

Il y a du mieux, j'ai lancé une gravure de DVDRW directement sous le finder sans passer par Toast. Il a gravé le DVD mais la finalisation à raté. Le DVD est lisible , mais tout de même !!! Ma version est la 6.0 Titanium, elle n'est peut-être pas compatible avec les DVDRW ????


----------



## MarcMame (13 Mars 2005)

yul a dit:
			
		

> Le problème arrive dès le début de la gravure, et j'efface le DVDRW à chaque fois avec l'utilitaire disque d' Apple ...


Essaye d'effacer ton DVD avec Toast plutot.


----------



## MarcMame (13 Mars 2005)

yul a dit:
			
		

> Ma version est la 6.0 Titanium


Va sur le site de Roxio et fait la mise à jour de Toast en 6.0.7


----------



## yul (13 Mars 2005)

Impossible de faire la mise à jour en 6.0.9, Toast refuse de la prendre...


----------



## yul (13 Mars 2005)

Je viens de passer la 6.0.9, c'est moi qui me démerdé mal... Je fais un essai de suite.


----------



## yul (13 Mars 2005)

Victoire, enfin j'espère... Avec la 6.0.9 je viens tout juste de graver un DVDRW, je refais d'autres essais, je vous tiens au courant...


----------



## MarcMame (13 Mars 2005)

L'acharnement.... Y'a que ça de vrai !


----------



## yul (13 Mars 2005)

Tout à fait!!! Par contre Toast ne veux pas effacer les DVDRW, à la fin du processus, ils n'apparaissent plus sur le bureau ???


----------



## yul (13 Mars 2005)

Tout à fait!!! Par contre Toast ne veux pas effacer les DVDRW, à la fin du processus, ils n'apparaissent plus sur le bureau ???


----------



## MarcMame (13 Mars 2005)

L'apparition sur le bureau, c'est le signe de la prise en charge par le finder de Mac OS X.
Il est donc normal qu'il n'apparaisse pas lorsque tu utilises Toast pour graver. Il apparaitra sur le bureau *après* la gravure.
Ton DVD as donc quand même bien été effacé !

Si tu utilises (comme moi) Toast pour graver des datas, modifie les réglages dans les préférences de "CD et DVD".
A l'insertion d'un CD et d'un DVD vierge, tu mets "Ignorer". Comme ça, tu es sur que la prise en charge des CD/DVD vierge ne sera pas faite par le finder.


----------

